# Hays, KS - TrailBuster V-Plow for sale



## jmall (Jan 1, 2013)

Snow Plow - complete package $1,000.00

Blade only to attach to skid steer or tractor $500.00

For sale or trade.

Bronco NOT FOR SALE

Hays, Kansas
785-635-1316
















785-635-1316


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Cool plow...never seen one before.

Good luck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Direct lift too.Thumbs Up


----------



## jmall (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, straight up and down.
Can be adjusted to float or dig.
Thanks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The original flared V plow......good luck with it!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

:weightlifter:


----------



## jmall (Jan 1, 2013)

1olddogtwo said:


> The original flared V plow......good luck with it!


----------



## jmall (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like you have every plow in the world except the "original V-plow. You need this one, too.
Thanks!


----------

